# Wie kann ich übers Netzwerk auf eine Win2K-Part. zugreifen??

## barthi

Hallo!

Nachdem mir ja keiner erklären konnte, warum ich mein lokales NTFS nicht mounten kann, wollte ich fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, über ein Cross-Over-Netzwerk auf meine Daten im Win2000 Rechner zuzugreifen?

Danke,

Barthi

----------

## Beforegod

Das geht mittels Samba

einfach smbfs Unterstützung im Kernel einbringen und dann folgends Kommando ausführen :

mount -t smbfs -o usename=benutzer,password=passwort,fmask=777,dmask=777 //rechner/w2k-freigabe /mnt/samba 

(fmask und dmask stehen für die schreibrechte. Jeder darf darauf zugreifen und schreiben, der mount punkt ist natürlich variabel!)

----------

## barthi

Es geht nicht. Ich glaub ich mach beim Kernel-Neukompilieren irgendwas verkehrt. Kann mir jemand mal genau erklären, was ich zu tun habe, um meinen Kernel zu erweitern. Am Besten so, dass ich auf mein Netzlaufwerkzugreifen kann.

----------

## schroedinger

Hi

Als erstes musst du samba installieren (emerge samba). 

Bezüglich deines Kernels: Unter 'File systems' --> Network File systems 

 musst du das 'SMB File system support' als Modul auswählen.

Dann musst du den Kernel nicht neukompilieren. Einfach 'make modules && make modules_install' ausführen und das SMB-Modul laden. (das findest du irgendwo unter '/lib/modules/2.4.??/kernel/drivers/fs/??')

----------

## barthi

Also, ich denke installiert ist jetzt alles richtig. Wenn ich diesen Befehl eingebe:

localhost root # mount -t smbfs //divx/divx /mnt/c

dann bekomm ich folgende Meldung, wenn ich kein Passwort eingebe:

Password:

Anonymous login successful

5621: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)

SMB connection failed

Wenn ich mein ADMIN passwort eingebe kommt diese Meldung:

5617: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)

SMB connection failed

Woran kann das liegen? Kann es evtl. an meiner Windows - Firewall hängen (Norton InternetSecurity)?

----------

## zypher

Versuch's mal mit

```
smbmount //divx/divx /mnt/c -o username=Administrator,password=geheim
```

Bei mir klappt sowas.

----------

## barthi

da bekomm ich die selbe Fehlermeldung. Muss ich Samba nicht vorher noch konfigurieren? Wenn ich über den Konquerer zugreifen möchte, sagt der immer LISa ist nicht gestartet. Wie kann ich das denn ändern?

----------

## akb

samba musst du IMHO nur konfigurieren, wenn du selber sharen willst.

ich glaub dein problem ist vielmehr, dass du das passwort vom falschen rechner eingibst. du musst auch auf dem 2k-rechner den account dafür anlegen bzw die richtigen berechtigungen vergeben.

----------

## schroedinger

1: wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob es an deiner firewall liegt, dann schalte sie kurz ab, und probiers noch mal. 

wenn es an der firewall liegt, dann musst du den port 443  freigeben. 

2: es könnte auch sein, dass einfach 'everybody' (anonyme anmeldung) keine rechte auf deine freigabe hat, detto dein administrator

----------

## schroedinger

bezüglich der ports habe ich mich geirrt: es müssen die tcp/udp ports 135 

137

138

139

445

freigegeben werden.

----------

## akb

hm. aber meinste nicht dass es generell durch kommt? sonst würde er doch keinen passwortfehler, sondern nen verbindungsfehler bekommen.

ich tipp mal einfach darauf, dass der user unter windows keine berechtigung für die freigabe(n) hat. das ist bei win doch immer so ein debakel im LAN.

----------

## schroedinger

ich bin glaube auch eher an einen berechtigungsfehler. aber wenn er ein norton als firewall einsetzt, kann es schon möglich sein dass dieses die ports für die authentifizierung freihält, die ports für die datenübertragubg aber sperrt. 

am besten wäre es wenn er einfach die firewall abschaltet, damit wäre eine potentielle fehlerquelle elemeniert.

----------

## barthi

Also ohne Firewall geht's auch nicht. Ich hab jetzt aber ne neue Fehlermeldung für euch   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

localhost root # mount -t smbfs //rechner/festplattenbezeichnung/verzeichnis /mnt/c

Password:

Anonymous login successful

5606: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

Toll, oder?

----------

## akb

naja, man sollte auch die fehlermeldung lesen *lol*

----------

## barthi

Aber was bedeutet die denn? Das Verzeichnis ist richtig.

----------

## schroedinger

Du musst den Freigabenamen angeben, nicht das Verzeichnis.

mount //[Netbiosname oder IP]/[Freigabename] -t smbfs [Mountpkt] -o 

username=[Benutzer],password=[Password]

----------

## Egal

ich mach das immer mit:

smbmount "\\\\[rechnername]\\[sharename]" /mnt/[wasauchimmer] -o username

Dann fragt er nach nem Passwort.

Unter Win2000/XP braucht man dann noch nen Benutzer (irgendwo unter Verwaltung

->Computerverwaltung) mit entsprechenden Passwort.

Dann sollte eigentlich alles gehen.

Auch sehr nützlich ist: smbclient -L [host]

um nachzuschauen was der Rechner freigegeben hat.

cu Egal

----------

## schroedinger

Stimmt, der Grund warum ich diese Möglichkeit nie erwähne ist ein eventueller Eintrag in die fstab-Datei. 

Da man bei smbmount windooftypisch Backslashes verwendet, in der fstab aber normale Slashes verwendet (//[netbios]/[freigabe]    [mountpkt]    smbfs    user........) verwirrt das ein bisschen.

----------

## akb

kurzer einwurf: wieder was gelernt @ slashes  :Smile: 

----------

## pain/killer

 *egal wrote:*   

> smbmount "\\\\[rechnername]\\[sharename]" /mnt/[wasauchimmer] -o username

 

Also ich mache das immer mit normalen / anstat \\, funktioniert doch auch:

```
# smbmount //Host/Freigabe /mnt/folder -o Gast
```

----------

